# Quel est ce jeu (capture d'écran) ?



## netgui (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans la pub pour l'iPod Touch, on voit rapidement ce jeu de tennis, j'ai fait des captures d'écran... ci-dessous.












Savez-vous lequel est-ce ?
merci d'avance !!


----------



## netgui (20 Mars 2009)

ah ah !  j'ai trouvé !! c'est Touch Sport... pas fou chez Apple, ils ont fait une rubrique "les apps de la pub" sur l'apps store  Merci Steve !


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2009)

Pas contre il n'y a pas le jeu de dé. Vous savez lequel c'est ?


----------



## twinworld (23 Mars 2009)

j'ai pas encore vu de pub avec un jeu de dés. En mettant "dice" dans la recherche, ça vous sort pas la bonne ?


----------



## twinworld (23 Mars 2009)

netgui a dit:


> ah ah !  j'ai trouvé !! c'est Touch Sport... pas fou chez Apple, ils ont fait une rubrique "les apps de la pub" sur l'apps store  Merci Steve !


je vais la tester aussi, ça donne envie. Quoi que vu le prix, j'ai peur que le jeu soit vite limité. 

Merci pour l'info ! 

(je vais aussi tester Real Football 09 que j'ai découvert en cherchant Touch Sport - qui, soit en dit en passant, n'est pas que pour l'iPod Touch)


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai pas encore vu de pub avec un jeu de dés. En mettant "dice" dans la recherche, ça vous sort pas la bonne ?



Le jeu de dé, la sur le coté droit : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/features/games.html


----------



## twinworld (24 Mars 2009)

j'ai saisi "iphone game dice rooster table" dans google et je suis tombé sur cette page 
http://macenstein.com/default/archives/1555
et en recherchant dans l'AppStore MotionX Poker, et en regardant les photos d'écran, ça a vraiment l'air de ressembler. 
Y a une version lite, mais j'ai pas installé pour pousser l'investigation jusqu'au bout ;-)


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Y a une version lite, mais j'ai pas installé pour pousser l'investigation jusqu'au bout ;-)



Essaie "MotionX Dice". J'ai cette simulation de dés depuis les débuts de l'appStore et j'en suis très satisfait.

Certes, ce n'est pas un jeu contre une IA comme MotionX poker, mais le rendu des tables et des dés est excellent, le son des dés contre le feutre est bien fichu et le skin des dés est complètement paramétrable.

Et pour ne rien gacher, il est gratuit (et l'équipe de dév rajoute très régulièrement de nouvelles tables et de nouveaux dés)...

Bref, enjoy !


----------



## twinworld (24 Mars 2009)

c'est pas moi qui cherchait le jeu. Perso, le titre m'intéresse pas. Je répondais à Melaure qui demandait quel est le jeu de dés qu'on voit sur la page qu'il a mise en lien. 

Mais merci quand même de la proposition.


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est pas moi qui cherchait le jeu. Perso, le titre m'intéresse pas. Je répondais à Melaure qui demandait quel est le jeu de dés qu'on voit sur la page qu'il a mise en lien.
> 
> Mais merci quand même de la proposition.



Et je te remercie pour ta réponse. Je vais pouvoir de nouveau balancer quelques dès (j'ai donné mon matos AD&D il y a quelques années à des passionnés plus jeu, qui ont du temps  )


----------



## netgui (8 Avril 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> (je vais aussi tester Real Football 09 que j'ai découvert en cherchant Touch Sport - qui, soit en dit en passant, n'est pas que pour l'iPod Touch)



Tu a stesté Real Football alors ? Je l'ai acheté il y a un moment et je n'ai aps réussi à m'y faire : je le trouve vraiment pas maniable et pas pratique, mais j'ai l'impression d'être le seul quand je vois els critique sur l'Apps Store :-(


----------



## twinworld (8 Avril 2009)

ouais, j'ai acheté. J'ai testé. J'ai pas vraiment croché. Je n'ai même pas joué encore une seconde fois. Peut-être une fois que j'aurais vraiment vraiment vraiment rien d'autre à faire...

j'ai aussi installé
- Tennis 09 Touch Sport. C'est sympa, hein dis ?
- RastaMonkey, je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris comment sauter dans la direction voulue. Des fois c'est un peu aléatoire.
- Let's Golf, qui est bien. Mais j'ai pas encore fait un parcours en entier. Faut que je teste plus à fond.


----------



## netgui (8 Avril 2009)

et bien justement, Tennis 09 Touch Sport. tu en dis quoi ?


----------



## twinworld (9 Avril 2009)

je le trouve pas mal au niveau du rendu de jeu de sport. Il est divertissant. Cependant je sais pas si c'est moi, mais je n'arrive pas à me placer correctement pour envoyer la balle où je le désire sur le terrain. Moi, quand je retourne, ça va systématiquement dans les pieds de l'adversaire et on peut pas tellement construire une stratégie d'attaque. On peut seulement choisir une stratégie de défense au niveau du placement sur le terrain. 

L'autre question que je me pose, c'est au niveau du suivi de la progression quand on choisit l'option "tournoi". Je sélectionne facile, nombre de jeux "2", nombre de set "1", et quand je gagne deux jeux et un set, il me propose de recommencer le match. Dans un tournoi, je devrais pourtant passer à l'adversaire suivant automatiquement, me semble-t-il...

Et toi ? t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## netgui (15 Avril 2009)

Pas essayé encore... j'hésite, je suis globalement assez déçu par les jeux proposés sur iPhone :-(
(sauf quelques rares exceptions)


----------



## twinworld (16 Avril 2009)

c'est vrai que de manière générale, ils ont une durée de vie assez limitée. selon moi, c'est dû à deux choses. D'abord la conception du jeu. Ensuite, pour ma part, quand j'utilise des fonctionnalités de mon iphone autres que le mail, les sms et le téléphone, c'est quand je suis en déplacement. Il se trouve que durant mes trajets, j'ai de la peine à me laisser immerger dans un jeu.


----------



## netgui (16 Avril 2009)

Pour ma part, je suis plus extrême que toi... je dirais que mis à part certains jeux au gameplay super bien conçu spécifiquement pour l'iPhone tous les autres ne sont que des adaptations à la va vite pas du tout pratique. L'iphone n'EST pas une console (pour le moment), juste un téléphone. Quand je vois les bonens critiques de Real Football 09 je me pose vraiment des questions sur leur véracité.. c'est INJOUABLE !!!!


----------



## twinworld (17 Avril 2009)

netgui a dit:


> Quand je vois les bonens critiques de Real Football 09 je me pose vraiment des questions sur leur véracité.. c'est INJOUABLE !!!!


c'est clair que si tu le compares à Pro Evolution Soccer sur Playstation, c'est injouable. Mais si tu veux juste faire "mumuse" 5 minutes en attendant le métro, ça le fait.


----------



## pacocube (21 Mai 2009)

J'ai aussi Real Football 2009, et je dois dire qu'il est très bien. Faut pas s'attendre à PES 2009 mais il est pas mal quand même. Par contre, je trouve que la difficulté entre moyen et difficile est trop grande. 


Sinon, les autres jeux que vous mentionnez, ils sont gratuits ?


----------



## twinworld (22 Mai 2009)

sur la série de jeux que j'ai listés, le seul auquel je joue encore, c'est Let's golf. Il est pas gratuit. Mais c'est le seul où pour le moment, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avancer. Quand on est en mode "tournoi", on débloque des options supplémentaires. C'est le plus abouti.


----------

